

Obfuscated C: ASCII fluid simulation - blackhole
http://www.ioccc.org/2012/endoh1/hint.html

======
GuiA
I bundled it in a git repo to make life easier :)

[http://github.com/gardaud/endoh](http://github.com/gardaud/endoh)

